# Skip's Predator Days-------Hunt flyer



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Our Hunt is coming up Oct 17th---19th 2014---Hard to Beleive its the 7th annual already-- Sharon and I have had a great time putting this on---Thanks goes to all our friends here that have sponsored this hunt--Any one that wants a Hunt Flyer let me know -----I'll send you one ---Thanks again for all the help over the years-----------------S&S*


----------



## hassell

Thanks for doing what you do Skip, always enjoy your reports on your successful weekend., someday I may have to head down your way.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

better pic of flyer---------------Thanks Rick


----------



## youngdon

One of these years I'd really like to make it there, if for no other reason than to meet Skip in person. I've had several phone conversations with him and would advise anyone who gets the chance to meet up with him as I consider him a great sportsman and a true gentleman.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet...I would go "if" I still lived in Illinois. Maybe someday if I win the lottery.


----------



## glenway

Road trip, boys!


----------



## youngdon

Swing down and pick me up on your way will you Glen ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yep I don't like to fly Glen...


----------



## DeereGuy

I am taking to the wife about going. .don't have a wingman yet.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard

Skip I tried to email you back but for some reason the interwebs keeps bouncing it back to me. I will get some calls to you ASAP.

Like everyone else I would like to make the trip but.... There is a lake in the way of making the trip feasible this year.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Rich-----------------------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Be nice to have New Blood this year Guys---Last year 1st place winners are threathing to repeat as top dog killers---no repeat 1st place winners YET----sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'll be your wingman Bob.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## DeereGuy

Hey..sounds great. ..give me a call and I will arrange for time off now.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Recivied a real nice Donation of calls from Big D today for our Predator hunt-Wow!!! Rodney Thanks for being so generous-----They sure are pretty--Be some happy winners for sure-----sb*


----------



## glenway

I've found Rodney to be most generous, as well. We *are* family and just as close at times.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Yesterday Recivied a call From Rudy Calderone for Predator Days ---stonecoyotecalls.com Thanks for the donation Rudy-------Only a month to go --Can't wait----------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar

Skip, I'll be sending you a few things soon.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Bud-----*

* Skip*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Recivied nice donation for the hunt from Dogbreath coyote calls today---calls,tee shirt,hat, and dvb------------Thanks Todd much appreicated----------------skip*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow! Recived 5 custom lanyards from NvrGvUp Custom Lanyards[John Jimenez of Flagstaff , Az] for my hunt today---------Thanks alot John --Much appreicated---------John's on face book---------------------------------------------------------------------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf

I have a couple of Johns Lanyards, they are top notch for sure !

Also got all the calls in the mail today Skip


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Buddy can't wait to see 'em :biggrin: *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Holy COW!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks ED for the generous donation of calls for our Predator Hunt--much much appreciated------very nice calls--Thank you so much-----Skip & Sharon*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

JUST RECIVIED TODAY A REAL NICE DONATION OF SPECIAL CALLS FROM{RED HAT CALL CO.]--Rick Howard----- much appreciated Rick----sure like them mini's---------THANKS A BUNCH---------

SKIP & SHARON


----------



## fr3db3ar

Skip, where do we get the entry for to fill out in advance?


----------



## DeereGuy

Yea...Fred and I Both need one.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Hey guys PM or email me your adderss i'll send you one--I did send a bunch out must of miss you 2 lol-sb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*THANK YOU GLENWAY For the nice donation I recived today for our Predator hunt--------------Thanks again Glen ------------------skip & sharon*


----------



## glenway

Donation? Didn't you find the invoice inside?

Just kidding. Good luck with the event, my friend. Hopefully some day I'll make the trek up North, but I'd sure like to hitch a ride with my Arizona brothers when they pass through.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tick Tock Tick Tock wishing i could be there Bud. Good luck and hope everything runs smoothly and is a great time and everyone has a successful and safe hunt. Be looking forward to the pictures again Skip.

Keep up the good work!!

Rodney


----------



## hassell

+7 on that note, wishing also that I could make it, your follow up report is always top notch. Have fun.


----------



## fr3db3ar

His follow up report this year will show Bob and me as the winners, I can feel it in my bones. Or maybe that a bit of rheumatism, I can't be 100% on that part. ????

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway

What medicine might you be feeding the varmints, Fred? And, that Deere guy, too.


----------



## glenway

What medicine might you feed those varmints, Fred? And, your Deere friend, too.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'll be feeding them 50 Vax during the daytime and 40 Fiochi at night, unless the 17 miraculously shows up before then which will feed them 25 WSM at high speed possibly day or night.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## DeereGuy

And I will be feeding them a 50 gr. V max at 3170 fps...and 25 gr.17 super mag at night.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Getting everything in order and making the trip to Yooperville is half the fun. Wow, next week already.


----------



## fr3db3ar

My checklist is NOT short.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*In the mail today------Wow Fred!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the DONATION of Rifle Slings-----Very much appreciated---Very nice-------------------------------sb*


----------



## brianmidmich

Well skip looks like all is in order. I have everything packed and ready to go. My oldest asked me to get her another coyote this year like the one we got last year. Then my little one started howling so I guess that means I have to get both of them one. Needless to say I got some work ahead of me. See you soon buddy. Brian


----------



## brianmidmich

Oh yeah Skip notice my avatar. Thank you again for doing such a fantastic job on that mount. Also good luck to all that will be participating in your hunt this year.

Brian


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*See Ya Friday BUDDY-----Love your Avatar* :biggrin: --*bring your rain suit calling for rain all week-end-- --sb*


----------



## youngdon

fr3db3ar said:


> His follow up report this year will show Bob and me as the winners, I can feel it in my bones. Or maybe that a bit of rheumatism, I can't be 100% on that part.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Good luck to you and Bob. Bring it home !


----------



## fr3db3ar

Best laid plans and all. .....

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WATCH FOR THIS SIGN FRED AND BOB-----------------SB*


----------



## hassell

Be careful Skip as they just might add those 2 to their truck load. ( might be a little light on the scales )


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*YUP!!! LOL Hass dem there Trolls from below da big Bridge Might be trigger Happy you know EH!!! better put dem decoys in for da day---OLO---*

* On another note---CartridgeCalls.com told me today their sending a bunch of calls for the Hunt made from 30-30 cases-----Thanks Curtis much appreciated-------------------------sb*


----------



## glenway

I'm getting excited and I'm not even going! Sure looking forward to the reports. Good luck, all.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I've been packed for 2 days already.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## DeereGuy

Thanks Glenway. ...I just about all done packing.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy

5 hours and 15 minutes....hitting the road to pick up Fred and we are on our way....

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck guys, make us proud.


----------



## fr3db3ar

We will try to REPRESENT.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*THE FIRST 2 FLATLANDER TROLLS HAVE ARRIVED LOL* :biggrin: :biggrin: *Pokeyjeepers and Coyote Matt are staying in my camper. There out scouting some area's at this min.---getting the grill warm for Bratwurst for supper------They claim they will be the first place team--------------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar

They can claim anything they want until Sunday when we show up with 6 coyotes in the truck. The trolls have crossed the bridge.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*ABOUT ONLY 160 MORE MILES FRED--------------SEE YA SOON----------SB*


----------



## prairiewolf

If I go out calling during the hunt here in Az, can I ship my coyotes back for weigh in , LMAO


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good luck to you Guy's. I will be watching for results to see who takes second after Fred and Deereguy take First. Good Luck to All and Be SAFE!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*The Hunt has started --High winds and cold rain----19 teams have started the hunt---Good luck to all the hunters-----Thanks to everyone who sponsored our hunt--------sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

May the rain stop and the temps stay cool as the winds lay down and the Hunters put some fur on the ground. Good luck to 1 and all may everyday bring a new memory and may a Great time be had by All.

Be Safe and Have a Wonderful Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Remember No cheating or you get this!!!









All you







need to remember to teach them young-uns right!!! :hunter4:

:getrdone: and Have some Fun

Wishing I could be there. I be checking for updates!!!!!!!!

Thanks Skip for ALL you do!!!


----------



## dwtrees

I'll be waiting for the updates also.


----------



## DeereGuy

Skip will follow up later with the official info..we are hanging out around the fire now....

5 out of the 19 teams managed to connect. Littlest dog weighed 17 lbs....this was the smallest dog ever taken for the competition. The largest was 39 lbs.










Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt

sweet nice work guy's staning by for more pics


----------



## fr3db3ar

The food was awesome along with the compsny. Thanks Gerald and Sharron. We're headed home.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

